# Specialized 2FO Cliplite Shoes Fit Over Time.



## GottaGo (Sep 29, 2006)

I received a pair of Specialized 2FO Cliplite shoes for Christmas. I have a wide foot and they are real snug. For riders that have them, did you have a breaking in period? In time, did they stretch out and mold to you feet?

Thanks for you input. Much appreciated.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Mine have not stretched out and are pretty snug in the forefoot.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I've had mine for a couple months and I also have a wide foot. They fit just a little snug on my feet but they haven't stretched too much. I also have 2FO flats too. Those did stretch a little bit and felt comfortable after about a month of wearing them.


----------



## GottaGo (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for responding. Did you buy your regular shoe size or buy up a size?


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

They definitely broke-in for me over maybe 5 rides.
Love these shoes. Favorites.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. I had a pair of 2FO cliplites a size up from my usual. They were too narrow and did not budge. That was a couple of years ago and they may have widened the toe box a little since then. It seems shoes nowadays are basically all plastic, especially cycling shoes, so they don't break in and conform like leather can. They have to fit very well to begin with.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

GottaGo said:


> Thanks for responding. Did you buy your regular shoe size or buy up a size?


I'm a size 12 and ended up getting a 12.25 if I recall. I tried to go down a size and it was too tight! All of my shoes (except my FiveTens) are a quarter inch bigger due to the Euro size conversion chart. It actually works out pretty good that way!


----------



## bandradad (Dec 30, 2018)

I just through out the Specialized shoes in favor of Shimano ME7 and I also have a pair of AM 5's that are pretty comfy as well. The 2FO's that I had never really broke in at all, and over time as another poster said they actually got more stiff.


----------



## GottaGo (Sep 29, 2006)

I ordered a new pair, size 13 (!), through the local Specialized dealer, and they fit pretty good out of the box. 

I normally wear an 11.5W. The 11.5s I got at Christmas we’re so tight, I couldn’t imagine one size up would work so went with the 13. 

It’s January in New England. I’ll report back after a few rides if they give any. 

Best to all. Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

During one of my recent shoe shopping experiences, the sales dude explained to me how the EU sizing seems pretty consistent, but the conversion factor used by the manufacturers differ.

I purchased a 10.5 Bontrager Flatline, or EU 43.5. The 10.5 shoe should not fit me as my running shoes are 10's and my daily shoes can often be a 9.5.

When I purchased shoes last year for my girlfriend I found this similar too. The US size matched her shoe size. The EU conversion factor proved it was a size too small when compared to other US sizes. I had no idea what her EU size was so I went with the size in US despite the conversion table showing it was meant to be smaller.
Anyway, the shoe was too small, the EU size that matched her other EU size was correct.

I don't know if there is any truth to this theory as I've only purchased 2 shoes in EU sizing, ever.
I do know from shopping online that different manufacturers list different US sizes for the same EU size, confirming what my local shop explained to me.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

GottaGo said:


> I ordered a new pair, size 13 (!), through the local Specialized dealer, and they fit pretty good out of the box.
> 
> I normally wear an 11.5W. The 11.5s I got at Christmas we're so tight, I couldn't imagine one size up would work so went with the 13.
> 
> ...


I normally wear a 11 but I picked up a pair of 13s when Arts closed for REAL cheap. I had heard from others they run really small so I took the gamble and they have a bit of room in front of the toe but the rest fits perfect. I had the same issue with a pair of Bontragers as well in the past where I need a full size or more up to get a good fit. I have a few rides on them and like them, they are the lace version and they are REALLY comfortable for clipless.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Forest Rider said:


> ... the sales dude explained to me how the EU sizing seems pretty consistent, but the conversion factor used by the manufacturers differ...


That's been my experience too. Figure out your EU size and it's more likely to be consistent between manufacturers than will be their US sizing.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

This is the most important question in mountain biking for me. Not which bike, which trail, shorts, etc, but what shoes can I wear comfortably.

No, most of these shoes are synthetics and will not ever stretch out. I've even tried expanding the toe box in the same manner as I used for my ski boots. The fabric reinforcement in the fake leather keeps the fake leather from stretching.

I've used Shimano M-089 shoes for years now. They come in a wide that is a EE width whereas I use EEEE shoes normally. The only other mtb shoes I've found in wide sizes are the Sidi (very expensive and not especially wide), and Lake shoes.

The M-089 shoes are nothing to write home about but work OK. However, Shimano now only lists two $400+ shoes on their website as being wide - no more Shimano shoes for me?

I just ordered a pair of Lake shoes in a 45 wide. I've used Lake 303s with the fat bike and ordered a pair of normal mtb shoes in wide. I will have to return them because their 45 runs quite small compared with the 45s I use for shoes and hiking boots. I will go to a 46 next. However, the width of the Lakes look good and I'm looking forwards to getting the new shoes. Does anyone know of a bay area lbs with a good selection of Lake shoes? It's tough trying on shoes long distance.

Be careful with narrow shoes. Pinching the front of my foot in early plastic telemark boots gave me a neuorma in each foot (known to free heelers as a "Scarpa Neuroma"). The one in my right foot is very bad right now and I'm going to have to have surgery to get rid of it before I can walk or ride really comfortably.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I actually use the Shimano M089 shoes on my road bike along with SPD M520 pedals. I still like riding on flats but I have a set of Crank Brothers Mallet pedals along with their cleats. I'm still not sure if I want to use my 2FO cliplites full time over my flats just yet. I'm comfortable with riding clipless but not comfortable with hard descents on clipless pedals.


----------



## GottaGo (Sep 29, 2006)

I’m 6-7 rides into the wearing my size 13 Christmas shoes and they fit great; snug, but very comfortable for my 11.5 XW feet. 

As someone else noted, they may be a tad long, but not so that I have tripped in the few hike-a-bike moments I’ve had. The Rubber sole and flex have been fine for the terrain I’ve had to hike. 

I’m pleased. Great platform. I’m riding them clipless. I added the spacer under the cleat to optimize cleat/pedal engagement. So far the finish seems solid.

So far so good.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

GottaGo said:


> I'm 6-7 rides into the wearing my size 13 Christmas shoes and they fit great; snug, but very comfortable for my 11.5 XW feet.
> 
> As someone else noted, they may be a tad long, but not so that I have tripped in the few hike-a-bike moments I've had. The Rubber sole and flex have been fine for the terrain I've had to hike.
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff! Since January, I've gone full time clipless on my 2FO Cliplites. I don't like hiking in them due to my planar fasciitis but they work perfectly. They also keep my feet dry too. Right now, FiveTen is having a big shoe sale and I might pick up a pair of their clipless shoes for $70 seeing I love the rubber compound on them.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking to wake this thread up...you guys still liking this shoe?

I wear an 11.5 in technical shoes.
I wear a 46 in Shimano which is 11.2 in US according to them. I ride sockless and like my shoes snug.

Was planning on getting the 2FO cliplite in 45.5 which is 11.75 according to Specialized. 

Any sizing input? Also anybody know a vendor that sells these with free returns?


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> Looking to wake this thread up...you guys still liking this shoe?
> 
> I wear an 11.5 in technical shoes.
> I wear a 46 in Shimano which is 11.2 in US according to them. I ride sockless and like my shoes snug.
> ...


The shoes are awesome. Mine are on 2.5 seasons so far. I wear a 13US/47 in everything, including these.


----------



## GottaGo (Sep 29, 2006)

If you have a narrow foot you may be fine. I’m the OP with an 11.5 wide foot. I ultimately got size 13s and they fit me great. 

They are snug with a regular light weight sports socks. 

I have used them 25-30 times this past spring and summer and have found them to be very comfortable. They are not so long at size 13 to be a source of stubbing my toes. They have worn well too.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I recently ordered these from jenson and was super stoked to get them. Great design with the dual boa. Ordered a size larger than I have with previous specialized xc type shoes.
They are so freaking narrow I couldn't even wear them for more than 10 minutes sitting on the couch. Absolutely brutal. My feet aren't THAT wide. I can't believe how badly they screwed that up. Didn't they make any prototypes and have numerous people test them? Going up yet another size wasn't an option since there was already quite a bit of room in front of my toes. Sent them right back to jenson. 
I got a pair of shimano AM7. They're normal width, very comfy. Wish they had dual boa instead of laces + velcro but they're nice enough.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ if you got them from Jenson, they're not current models. You can only get current Spec stuff at Spec LBSs.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Lone Rager said:


> ^^^ if you got them from Jenson, they're not current models. You can only get current Spec stuff at Spec LBSs.


They were absolutely the current model. These -
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/2fo-cliplite-mountain-bike-shoes/p/156070?color=240034-156070
https://www.jensonusa.com/Specialized-2Fo-Cliplite-MTB-Shoes


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

92gli said:


> Absolutely brutal. My feet aren't THAT wide. I can't believe how badly they screwed that up. Didn't they make any prototypes and have numerous people test them?


There are people in the world with differently shaped feet than you. Those of us with narrow feet appreciate shoes that fit, too.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Blatant said:


> There are people in the world with differently shaped feet than you. Those of us with narrow feet appreciate shoes that fit, too.


Thing is, people with narrower feet can still utilize a shoe that's slightly too wide. But the opposite doesn't work without pain. 
It's not like they're out there marketing these as "shoes for narrow feet". It's clearly a mistake because there's a number of people who have reviewed them and complained about it.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

That's just not true, man. If shoes are too wide, particularly if you have low-volume feet, you can't get them tight enough. I live this; I know what I'm talking about.

Most reviews of these shoes -- including in this very thread -- mention they fit narrow. You bought them anyway and you're shocked to find that ... they're narrow!!

But you seem to be dead set on describing this as a mistake, even though they've been produced this way for years. I guess those of us with narrow feet win from Specialized's mistake.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been wearing nothing but specialized shoes for 20 years. Several pairs of tahoes followed by 3 pairs of comps. And currently using pro road shoes I got in 2014. Always 42s. Yeah, I read people on the specialized site saying to size up. So I got 43s and they hurt like hell. The overall OUTSIDE width of the shoe was narrower than the width of my foot when standing. My fault though


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

But we're not talking about other Specialized shoes. We're talking about the 2FO Cliplites (and, FWIW, the Rime Expert fits very similarly). I've been wearing these shoes for years since they began production. They were narrow then; they're still narrow. As long as they stay narrow, I'll keep buying them.


----------

